# Second Gig Together



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Still needs some work but it was a fun night.

Josie: 

[YOUTUBE]nm6OCj9skfE[/YOUTUBE]

The Chicken:

[YOUTUBE]xly5NHX44bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

